# Hey Ginger, God's lucky to have you



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

You gave Ginger a wonderful life, and I bet she was so happy that you were all with her at the end.

RIP Ginger


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost your Ginger - her waiting for you to come home was a gift.

Run softly at the bridge Sweet Ginger


----------



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

So Sorry. Ginger is now watching over you. It's good you were able to be with her till the end.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your cherished friend and companion Ginger. Please know she will always be in your heart.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss of Ginger.

Thank you for sharing the story of her life with us. She was obviously much loved and gave much love in return.

It's so hard to lose them but sharing our lives with them and the wonderful memories that they leave us with are a gift.

Rest in peace sweet Ginger, you are loved and missed.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the loss of Ginger. I can tell how much she was loved.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ginger will live in your heart forever, God is lucky!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome to the GRF! :wavey: I am so sorry that my first communication with you is over the passing of your sweet Ginger. 
What an absolutely heart warming and at the same time heart breaking story. Thank you so much for sharing it with us, my day is much fuller having read it. Although some time has passed since Ginger went to be His dog I hope the website below can give you even more comfort during those times you find the ache to be mounting.

The STAR


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ginger*

I am so very sorry about Ginger.

Ginger knows how much you loved her and you were home when she went to the Bridge.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to your very special girl.


----------



## 19ginger90 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you everyone for all the replys; it makes me feel better to have shared our story with you. I think of Ginger every day and so does the rest of my family. I think that it would have been about 10x more difficult to deal with her loss have we not had Dash and Dusty, my two full grown kittens, to help comfort us. Ginger gave us a big gift in that she tolerated the kittens; they always seemed to look up to her. They actually act so much like her, almost like she left a little bit behind for us to remember her by. We are also very excited as we will be getting a golden puppy in the summer.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Your tribute had me reaching for the tissues! God is indeed lucky to have our best friends.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your girl, sounds like Ginger had a great life with you, she will now be running and playing with her friends at the bridge.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,
I am so sorry you had to find us due to the loss of Ginger. She sounds like she was a wonderful and sweet girl. Knowing that she waited till you came home shows the love that you shared. It is nice that you are going to share your life with another golden puppy. I bet Ginger will be there in spirit to show your new puppy the way.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

She is in the compnay of a lot of wonderful goldens, 4 of them mine...plus my Irish Setters and English setters--I hae owsned dogs for over 50 years, love and miss every one of them even today. Your Ginger will live in your heart forever.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. So sorry about your Ginger. I think of the ones I have lost often and with very fond memories and they are forever with me in my heart. They have gone on to be with friends and family that have passed. Your new puppy will do things that will remind you of your Ginger while at the same time showing you all the new things that a puppy can show.

Good luck to you on your journey.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

What a beautiful girl Ginger was, and she was so very lucky to be loved the way she was. So sorry for your loss. She will always be with you- Welcome to GRF. We look forward to seeing you around here with puppy pictures!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. Good memories will eventually supersede the sad ones. Best of luck.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to Ginger. She knew she was loved and cherished through out her life. She's now running and playing at Rainbow Bridge, young and healthy.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I always cry too for the dogs who are gone. Especially for you. The dog who 'raised' you will always be special and even though you'll have other Goldens through the years, Ginger will be the one who got you through all the trauma of growing up. 

I love your 'orange pets' album. I'm sure you'll be adding another face to the album.

My prayers are with you.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Ginger ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## 19ginger90 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you for all the kind responses. Such nice people on this forum


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

so sorry you lost Ginger  My dog's name is Ginger, too (I adopted her w. that name), but here and elsewhere she is known as Pudden.

Your Ginger was loved and had a good life; she was a lucky dog.


----------

